# Maps



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

How do I know if I have the latest maps uploaded into the car, is there a menu to check which version is on there?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Dano,
under the System - Update menu (can't remember precisely the sequence), there are all the version numbers
Check out this post to get the update - extract it onto a SD card (large one)
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1143153&p=6501929&hilit=map+update#p6501929
Mine came with 2015/16 maps, there was an update available


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Now 2016 is available


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, car is saying 2015/2016 I did see on myaudi that the maps are saying just 2016, so I take it in that case with mine saying 2015/2016 I need to update what's on the car?

Thanks again


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly! Download the entire map 2016 12GB or some counties as you need..the map has all roads anyway but you don't have shops or any info like that if you select a combinations of countries


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

Now I know how my parents feel with technology :-|

I'm attempting to download the map update when I click prepare package, the downloader is asking "how do you want to open this type of file (.jnlp)"

What the **** do I choose? Thought it would just come up with the SD card on there somewhere and I would choose that?

Please help!

One last thing car says the current region is Europe so I take it that's the "complete package"?

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Do you have a Mac?


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

No windows PC...

my brother suggested clicking open folder and then copying that onto the SD card which I have done and I've used another laptop where it gave me the option to open or save the download I clicked on save and saved it to a usb.

But when I go out to the car and click on system update it tells me SD1 SD2 CD/DVD and USB are all unavailable, so I'm even more clueless now..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dealer did mine when it was in for the bush change...
Ive still not had time to look if any other updates went into the system.

the error sounds like it doesn't recognise anything on the card. is the card correctly formatted as per the instructions?
http://www.audi.com/etc/medialib/ngw/my ... 1.File.pdf


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think so...

I bought a brand new 32gb card today tried to download the map pack on it which I'm starting wish I'd never bothered trying!

It picks it up in the media section just says no playable files which is fine because it's a map lol but all the system update SD CD etc all say unavailable whether I have something in them or not?

I've tried to follow the instructions but it doesn't give me an option to store them on the SD card that's the bit I'm struggling with so tried a different older laptop with a Brocken SD card reader so tried a USB stick save the download to that but car won't recognise that either just says unavailable


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

► Insert the SD card with the update files into one of the MMI's SD card slots.
Select the following on the MMI:

► menu > Setup MMI > System update
or
► menu > settings > left control button > system maintenance > system update

► Select and confirm the source (SD1 or SD2). ► Select and confirm Start update.
The data in the navigation system will then be updated; the status of the update procedure will be shown on the infotainment display.
You can continue using the navigation system while the update is being performed.
► To complete installation of the new maps, con-
firm the update.
Your MMI will be restarted. If route guidance was active, the navigation system will be briefly inter- rupted and will then automatically resume oper- ation after the MMI is restarted. The updated maps can now be used for navigation.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> ► Insert the SD card with the update files into one of the MMI's SD card slots.
> Select the following on the MMI:
> 
> ► menu > Setup MMI > System update
> ...


That's what I am trying to do but the MMI just comes up with SD1 and then unavailable and follows on for SD2 etc


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is all I'm getting with SD card in or out


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds like the file is damaged then.
I'd try and download it again directly to the SD card or USB drive.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have given up now I've tried that many times, called Audi explained what's going on tech tells the service lady I need an MMI reset apparently it's different for every car (even though I told them it was a TT) you need to press two buttons together so I better take it down in the new year...they won't look at it today.

Really thanks for the help! I can drive the car but pressing two buttons together is far too complicated for mere mortals apparently.

Thanks anyway guys


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi, .jnlp is for a Java app, if you have java installed it should work


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah it was weird after about 30 attempts it did start coming up on my laptop giving me the option to open - save as etc so I clicked save as and chose the SD card.

But then the SD's in the system update still showed as unavailable. I'm 100% everything is on the SD card properly as I have an older lap top and put the SD card in that and ran the script to which it opened Java and started doing its stuff.

Problem now seems to lye with the car, there is a reset option in the same menus at the system update but said can't be done by a standard car user, so I'll take it to Audi next week and see if this reset works.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Download the map, maybe is request one or two login because the session expires during 12GB.. Then the program will verify and copy the map into the sd and you have only to insert in the MMI and press update system


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Would someone be able to post a picture of the car showing the new map update loaded please?

Where the car shows the version it has installed I mean.

Mrs has taken the car today they don't know why the SD slots are showing unavailable and don't know why it's telling me I need there is a map update, so just want to show them someone else version or newer than mine.

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Menu,setup,option button,mmi settings or something like that then you have system update and firmware version.
There are two or more kind of version depend if is a TT or TTs or the market but the map version could be 2015/2016 or if updated,2016.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dano28 said:


> Would someone be able to post a picture of the car showing the new map update loaded please?
> 
> Where the car shows the version it has installed I mean.
> 
> ...


What are you wanting - the Map version display or MMI version?


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Got it sorted and onto the car now.

Basically (embarrassingly) i had put the downloader on the SD card and not the map update 8kb vs 12gb which I was clueless of until the Audi Tech asked me to demonstrate how I had downloaded it on his PC at the dealership as there wasn't even 1% of useage on the SD card...

I went home downloaded Java and tried again and it opened up the Audi Downloader and started the download.

Felt such a t*@t!!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Easy mistake to make Dano...  Glad all sorted now and you are up to date. I love a happy ending. 8)


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> ► Insert the SD card with the update files into one of the MMI's SD card slots.
> Select the following on the MMI:
> 
> ► menu > Setup MMI > System update
> ...


I know this is a bit of an old thread but I wanted to say thanks for posting these instructions.

I was almost at the point of downloading another 13GB thinking that because the MMI said the format was unrecognised when I inserted the SD card there was a corruption. After following the instructions the update has been recognised and is now working away in the background.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jryoung said:


> Hi, .jnlp is for a Java app, if you have java installed it should work


Yes, if you have Java installed it should work. However nowhere in the Audi instructions does it tell you that you need to have Java installed for it to work and this has probably thrown quite a lot of people.
If you don't have Java on your computer then download Java and install it. After that right clicking on the .jnlp file from Audi should give you the option to Launch the application. The rest should be plain sailing.

Having said that the first time I tried to install the update from my SD card it wasn't recognised by my car. Could have been as I had set a folder on my Desktop as the destination folder and later copied to the SD card. Second time I set the SD card as the destination for the download. After having ensured that the card was formatted to FAT32.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

if you have a mac it may put the java app in quarantine, open system settings, security and privacy. and in the general tab you should see it at the bottom. then click allow to open or something like that

ta

migzy


----------

